# HDMI Cable causing signal loss for home theater system!



## Bozobytes (Apr 5, 2014)

If anyone shows up on Shark Tank to pitch a new HDMI CONNECTOR that actually 'locks', and does not wiggle out on its own causing major frustration issues with loosing TV signal, I'll give him or her many kudos.

...I have a Yamaha RX-V 675 Receiver, and Time-Warner cable, Sony BD player, Samsung 46" LCD HDTV, mounted on the wall, using a Certified In-Wall 12' HDMI cable.
...Everything is connected to my receiver, and at any given time, we lose signal and get the snowy picture, then I have to reach in the back of the receiver and wiggle so slightly to the right and left until we get the picture back..VERY FRUSTRATING!!!
So I called MONOPRICE, and they said that have a 90 degree swivel adaptor that the in- wall plugs into, then this plugs into the back of the receiver. $3.00. Great product, that lasted about three months, but now it's doing this all over again.

WHY OR WHY has no one (as far as I know) invent any kind of locking HDMI cable? 
This seems so crazy, since the advent of RCA Sheathed cables, but HDMI? ....it's 'hincky' at best.

I just can't understand how this HDMI cable can move on its own. I know SoCal has had too many Earthquakes lately, and that would certainly do it, but this has happened too many times, even before all these Earthquakes. 

Do HDMI cables get stretched out over time? It's going to be a hassle to replace the 12' in-wall HDMI cable, so I'm trying to find out as much as I can first.

Thank you!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My suspicion is that it's not the cable but rather a loose connection in the receiver. If its under warranty have it looked at by Yamaha. If its out of warranty I'd just put up with it until its time to buy a replacement.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Bozobytes :wave:

As above check the warranty period - Otherwise, you might be able to do a temporary 'botch-job' with the judicial use of either cellotape or some 'Blu-Tack' (adhesive-putty, 'Overtictack' in the USA?), to hold the offending plug into the socket.

Don't let either get into the socket, just apply to the outside of the plug & socket, to hold it in place. As both are 'stretchy', you'll most likely need to 'readjust' the plug occasionally, but a lot less than at present :wink:

As to why it's moving, it could possibly be 'thermal-creep', constant temperature-changes and the expansion/contractions can cause things to 'creep' out of where they should be (very old PCs occasionally suffered from various chips creeping out of their sockets, many years ago) - Also, some HDMI cables are quite stiff and/or weighty, which could also cause the plugs to work loose.


----------



## raspi (May 13, 2014)

Might be worth giving the hdmi connector a good blow out with compressed air, sometimes dust can get lodged in the connector and cause intermittent problems - I had this issue even with a high quality Chord Advance HDMI cable.


----------

